# Anyone using Kemari for KVM migration?



## dano (May 22, 2014)

Was looking for some kind of live migration/HA type solution for a couple of servers, that will have KVM installed, and was wondering if anyone has used or is using Kemari to perform migrations? It seems like the project hasn't had any commits in awhile, so I assume it's either very stable or is not being maintained any longer. Essentially, I have two host servers and would like to have the ability to: move a virtual machine from one host server to the other in case of maintenance(bad hardware, etc). I also see there are other methods of migration, but it seems they are mostly for shared storage scenarios, which I would rather avoid, as I don't have another machine to use for NFS/SAN at the moment. If anyone has a suggestion for this operation, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------

